# Mignon



## Jeff143 (Oct 14, 2010)

M3Tlegend said:


> My car was on the boat, I got off at Newark. But still no news of my car! I called BMW on friday and they said they believe my car cleared customs that day. And they should take it to VDC on Monday. So we will see. I hope she's right but I'm not holding my breathe cuz I feel anything can happen with them!


That would be great. When I called at 8am Friday, BMW said no one from the Mignon had cleared customs in NJ yet. From what they told me, all the BMWs on the ship need to clear before any go to the VDC.


----------



## jonbradley (Aug 3, 2010)

I spoke to Adrian, my CA and he said it will take a minimum of 6-10 days to clear customs @ Brunswick


----------



## jsf1993 (May 27, 2007)

I think that there's a lot of confusion and unintentional misinformation going around on the status of vehicles once they are unloaded at the port. I'm not sure if anyone really knows what's going on. My CA advised me today that his tracking information shows that there is an open "work order" on my car at the VPC in Brunswick. Having said that, it was due to be discharged to the carrier today according to BMW's tracking system. Nevertheless, we're assuming that won't happen at this point. 

I think that we all need to exercise a bit of patience and accept the fact that there are some things that are beyond our control. I know that the wait will be well rewarded in the end. 

If I get an update on the status of my vehicle, I'll be sure to post.


----------



## Melting28 (Jan 4, 2009)

Does anyone know whether CUSTOMS RELEASE and LINER RELEASE lines on W&W site change to QTY=1 once the car is delivered to VPC?


----------



## Rafa (Sep 5, 2010)

For those of you whose car arrived in Brunswick on 11/7, do not despair! My CA just advised me that my 550i is at the dealership awaiting for me to pick it up. I suppose that you should be getting the good news from your CAs pretty soon. Good luck!


----------



## M3Tlegend (Sep 26, 2010)

Rafa said:


> For those of you whose car arrived in Brunswick on 11/7, do not despair! My CA just advised me that my 550i is at the dealership awaiting for me to pick it up. I suppose that you should be getting the good news from your CAs pretty soon. Good luck!


Rafa so just a few questions. I was on the same boat but mine got off at Newark! So when you tracked your car it did it say "LINER RELEASE" on the W&W site? Because the last line i have is Customes Release. Also, when you tracked it thought the BMWUSA website. Did the status change when it got to the VDC and at your dealer because mine is still at "En Route". I just wanna know if my car is making progress or just sitting there since nothing has change for me! Thanks

Ps. Congrates on its arrival!!


----------



## harristex (Aug 6, 2010)

Rafa said:


> For those of you whose car arrived in Brunswick on 11/7, do not despair! My CA just advised me that my 550i is at the dealership awaiting for me to pick it up. I suppose that you should be getting the good news from your CAs pretty soon. Good luck!


Thanks Rafa. Was starting to worry. Apparently BMW is having problems with tires on large sedans. Some of the threads under the 5 series are talking about long delays at the VDCs. Guess since we already have used our tires it won't affect us. Have fun with your new toy!


----------



## jsf1993 (May 27, 2007)

Rafa said:


> For those of you whose car arrived in Brunswick on 11/7, do not despair! My CA just advised me that my 550i is at the dealership awaiting for me to pick it up. I suppose that you should be getting the good news from your CAs pretty soon. Good luck!


I am VERY excited and happy for you, Rafa! Enjoy your beautiful new car!

I was hoping to hear that my car was being transported to my dealer, but BMW's tracking system still shows that my car is at the VPC in Brunswick addressing an "open work order" since this past Thursday. The Wallenius website was updated this a.m. to reflect "customs release," "liner release" and "delivered from," all of which carry today's date. My guess is that Wallenius was behind in updating its web site information and did some "housekeeping" today. I'm hoping that is also true for BMW's tracking system, but I know that is not as likely.

Again, enjoy your new car and thanks for keeping us posted.


----------



## jsf1993 (May 27, 2007)

Melting28 said:


> Does anyone know whether CUSTOMS RELEASE and LINER RELEASE lines on W&W site change to QTY=1 once the car is delivered to VPC?


Yes, but I think that W&W may be tardy in updating status on its web site.


----------



## Rafa (Sep 5, 2010)

M3Tlegend said:


> Rafa so just a few questions. I was on the same boat but mine got off at Newark! So when you tracked your car it did it say "LINER RELEASE" on the W&W site? Because the last line i have is Customes Release. Also, when you tracked it thought the BMWUSA website. Did the status change when it got to the VDC and at your dealer because mine is still at "En Route". I just wanna know if my car is making progress or just sitting there since nothing has change for me! Thanks
> 
> Ps. Congrates on its arrival!!


 Thanks, and my wishes for a speedy delivery of your car.

All I can tell you is that the tracking sites, be it the BMW NA number or the WW site just to mention these two, are not 100% reliable. I was never informed by any means that my car had cleared customs, that it went to the VPC or that it was released to the trucking company. Out of the blue, my CA told me that the car was at the dealership and that was it! So, keep tracking of course but do not lose faith.

By the way, I never became proficient at tracking, so I do not know what those "released to or from whatever" mean. Also, I was never able to get any info out of the Harms website, as the site could not find my car either through the VIN or through my name.


----------



## mjsti (Jan 19, 2010)

Rafa said:


> Thanks, and my wishes for a speedy delivery of your car.
> 
> All I can tell you is that the tracking sites, be it the BMW NA number or the WW site just to mention these two, are not 100% reliable. I was never informed by any means that my car had cleared customs, that it went to the VPC or that it was released to the trucking company. Out of the blue, my CA told me that the car was at the dealership and that was it! So, keep tracking of course but do not lose faith.
> 
> By the way, I never became proficient at tracking, so I do not know what those "released to or from whatever" mean. Also, I was never able to get any info out of the Harms website, as the site could not find my car either through the VIN or through my name.


Congrats Rafa! :thumbup: Kind of makes me wish I also lived in the South...

FWIW:

For the NJ folks, I just called BMWED and was told the vehicles arrived on 11/4 (which aligns with what marinetraffic.com showed) and is still waiting US customs/USDA clearance. I was told they (BMW) are experiencing 10-12 days on average for customs clearance. So if this holds true, we should get an update soon. :dunno:


----------



## Jeff143 (Oct 14, 2010)

Update for the NJ ED folks. Just got off the phone with BMW ED and a group of 20 some ED cars from the Mignon cleared customs and DOA this morning and are on their way to the BMW VDC now. Should be put on carriers later this week.

As verification, I sent an email to EH Harms asking for a status update yesterday and they verified today that my car had cleared customs and DOA this morning. Neither the WW Track & Trace status or the "Track My BMW" status has changed on the car, so these indicators are not updated immediately.


----------



## mjsti (Jan 19, 2010)

Jeff143 said:


> Update for the NJ ED folks. Just got off the phone with BMW ED and a group of 20 some ED cars from the Mignon cleared customs and DOA this morning and are on their way to the BMW VDC now. Should be put on carriers later this week.
> 
> As verification, I sent an email to EH Harms asking for a status update yesterday and they verified today that my car had cleared customs and DOA this morning. Neither the WW Track & Trace status or the "Track My BMW" status has changed on the car, so these indicators are not updated immediately.


Thanks for the heads-up. I just called and verified mine was in that group of 20.


----------



## roy335 (Jul 13, 2010)

I finally got an update through the BMWUSA website: "At Preparation Center"

No other updates on Harms or W&W.

I guess this means I'm one of the "lucky twenty".


----------



## mjsti (Jan 19, 2010)

roy335 said:


> i finally got an update through the bmwusa website: "at preparation center"
> 
> no other updates on harms or w&w.
> 
> I guess this means i'm one of the "lucky twenty".


+1


----------



## M3Tlegend (Sep 26, 2010)

roy335 said:


> i finally got an update through the bmwusa website: "at preparation center"
> 
> no other updates on harms or w&w.
> 
> I guess this means i'm one of the "lucky twenty".


+1


----------



## Ian_C (Aug 12, 2010)

I call BMW ED today (800) 932-0831 and was told my car was in the VPC as of yesterday.


----------



## vmasaun (Jun 7, 2007)

*Car is on its way to the dealer!*

Just got confirmation that my car has been released to trucking company and is scheduled to arrive at the dealership on Monday. Looks like I'll finally be reunited by turkey day!:thumbup:


----------



## mjsti (Jan 19, 2010)

vmasaun said:


> Just got confirmation that my car has been released to trucking company and is scheduled to arrive at the dealership on Monday. Looks like I'll finally be reunited by turkey day!:thumbup:


Did you receive confirmation from your CA? I'm curious what your WW tracking shows...mine hasn't changed since 11/8.


----------



## vmasaun (Jun 7, 2007)

mjsti said:


> Did you receive confirmation from your CA? I'm curious what your WW tracking shows...mine hasn't changed since 11/8.


No, I called the BMW ED department and they called the trucking company while I was on the line and confirmed that my car will be delivered to the dealer on Monday. My WW status has not changed since 11/8 and I lost the tracking option on the BMWUSA site.


----------



## roy335 (Jul 13, 2010)

Got PCD for 12/23!  Only one month away


----------



## mjsti (Jan 19, 2010)

roy335 said:


> Got PCD for 12/23!  Only one month away


Congrats! :thumbup: You must REALLY want to do PCD....I'm not sure if I could stand to wait that long. Makings of a great Christmas however.


----------



## mjsti (Jan 19, 2010)

M3Tlegend said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> Just thought i'd update you! My car arrived at my dealer saturday and they told me i can pick it up tomorrow! So all of your cars should be coming in soon!!! I got off at Newark (just an FYI). Goodluck everyone with you cars!!!! And for people doing PCD, make sure you tell us about you experiences!!!


Congrats! Pics or it didn't happen... :thumbup: I can hardly wait for my PCD...only 9 days remaining.


----------



## roy335 (Jul 13, 2010)

mjsti said:


> Congrats! :thumbup: You must REALLY want to do PCD....I'm not sure if I could stand to wait that long. Makings of a great Christmas however.


It's a tough wait for sure! But does seem like it would work rather well for me (and wife) schedule wise. On the other hand my 4th lease (not counting free month) payment is on 12/25 and I've only driven it for 5 days back in October.

Really looking forward to getting the car back!


----------



## Ian_C (Aug 12, 2010)

Got a call from my CA and will be taking delivery tomorrow. Can't wait. :thumbup:


----------



## Rafa (Sep 5, 2010)

harristex said:


> Mine came in thru Brunswick GA on the 7th. BMW status showed it out of Customs on the 8 and to the VPC. Checked with my CA today and he said it did not get to the VPC until the 13th and was finished and is awaiting assignment to a carrier for shipment to Temple, TX.
> 
> Don't know what RAFA did to get his on the 15th.


I was as surprised as anyone, to say the least. My CA, however, said that my delivery was within the normal parameters. I guess I was among the first to be sent to the VPC, and there were no issues whatsoever with my car. Any others in the Miami area who have received their cars, or not?


----------



## jsf1993 (May 27, 2007)

I received word earlier today that my car was delivered to the dealer in NC today. (6 weeks minus 1 day from ED drop-off in Frankfurt.) Unfortunately, I won't be able to pick it up from the dealership until next Tuesday as we have a house full of out-of-town family visiting with us until then. I'm not complaining. I love having the family in the house and Thanksgiving is my favorite holiday. Besides, 6 weeks from drop-off in Frankfurt to redelivery was better than I expected when I placed my ED order and planned my trip.

I admit, however, that I was hoping that the car would arrive last week so that I could pick it up and drive the 450 miles home. (This was especially true when I read that Rafa got his 550i delivered to Miami; both of our cars were unloaded in Brunswick, Ga.) Until next week. I'll have to be satisfied with enjoying my new car vicariously through the posts I'm reading on this forum from members who have already received their cars. (By the way, I'm thrilled for all of you even though I'm a bit jealous.)

Best wishes to all of you (and your families) for a very Happy (and healthy) Thanksgiving!


----------



## roy335 (Jul 13, 2010)

Congrats guys!! No worries, you'll get your car soon enough, family first. If it helps, I'm getting mine on 12/23. 
Post pictures guys.


----------



## chamee01 (Apr 8, 2010)

My CA called ard lunch and said my car has arrived. I will however pick it up on Friday. It has been a great experience and thanks for everyones help with updates.


----------



## roy335 (Jul 13, 2010)

:thumbup:


----------



## harristex (Aug 6, 2010)

Just got the word from my CA today that car has arrived in Temple, TX  Off loaded on Oct 7 at Brunswick, GA = 17 Days thru customs and VPC + transportation. BMW site still shows "At Preparation Center"


----------



## vmasaun (Jun 7, 2007)

*what a ride!*

I was finally re-united this past Saturday with my old friend I left behind in Munich over a month ago. The car arrived exactly as I had left it back at the Harms drop-off in Munich. Bugs, dirt, and both euro plates still attached plus 5 extra miles on the odo :dunno:

All in all, it was smooth redelivery. Thanks to David Aviles from Northwest BMW who made the process somewhat painless :thumbup:

Best of luck to everyone still awaiting their reunion


----------



## roy335 (Jul 13, 2010)

vmasaun said:


> I was finally re-united this past Saturday with my old friend I left behind in Munich over a month ago. The car arrived exactly as I had left it back at the Harms drop-off in Munich. Bugs, dirt, and both euro plates still attached plus 5 extra miles on the odo :dunno:
> 
> All in all, it was smooth redelivery. Thanks to David Aviles from Northwest BMW who made the process somewhat painless :thumbup:
> 
> Best of luck to everyone still awaiting their reunion


Congrats on the car!! :thumbup:

But aren't they supposed to clean it up before you pick it up?:dunno:


----------



## vmasaun (Jun 7, 2007)

roy335 said:


> Congrats on the car!! :thumbup:
> 
> But aren't they supposed to clean it up before you pick it up?:dunno:


I was under that impression as well. I thought VDC would at least hose the car down to inspect it but it doesn't look like anything was done to it besides driven off the boat, to customs, then straight onto a truck to the dealer, then back on another truck to my home in NJ.


----------



## jsf1993 (May 27, 2007)

vmasaun said:


> I was finally re-united this past Saturday with my old friend I left behind in Munich over a month ago. The car arrived exactly as I had left it back at the Harms drop-off in Munich. Bugs, dirt, and both euro plates still attached plus 5 extra miles on the odo :dunno:
> 
> All in all, it was smooth redelivery. Thanks to David Aviles from Northwest BMW who made the process somewhat painless :thumbup:
> 
> Best of luck to everyone still awaiting their reunion


Congrats on getting your car. I too am a bit surprised that your car wasn't "re-prepped" for you before redelivery. At least you have your euro plates to keep as a souvenir.

I'm due to pick mine up tomorrow in NC. The folks at Flow BMW in Winston-Salem have been GREAT. (Thanks again, Henry Hunt. You've been an absolute pleasure throughout!) Flow is "re-prepping" the car for me and saving the euro plates, as well. Needless to say, I'm looking forward to being reunited with the car. I'm less anxious about the long drive home in the rain on Wednesday, however.

I'll post an update later this week.


----------



## chamee01 (Apr 8, 2010)

Congrats!!! I actually had the same experience myself, when I was handed the car it had marks on the windows and not even attempted to be cleaned by VPC or dealear. I was under the impression that the VPC cleans all of these cars as thats what the guy who handed over the car at the Welt said. I however was not happy and got my dealer to fully detail the car and finally it looked good after 3hrs with the dealer.


----------



## harristex (Aug 6, 2010)

chamee01 said:


> Congrats!!! I actually had the same experience myself, when I was handed the car it had marks on the windows and not even attempted to be cleaned by VPC or dealear. I was under the impression that the VPC cleans all of these cars as thats what the guy who handed over the car at the Welt said. I however was not happy and got my dealer to fully detail the car and finally it looked good after 3hrs with the dealer.


Picked up mine at same dealer. Everything **** and span. Had the dealer add about $1,000 of dealer added items one of which (Clear Shield) required the car to be spotless before it was added. Maybe that was the reason. Or maybe it is because I don't have to shift my 5. 

Even got a full tank of gas.  VPC fixed the ding I put on it and had written up when I turned it in at Harms. Like it never happened. Both Euro plates survived.


----------



## mjsti (Jan 19, 2010)

Glad to see many of you are taking re-delivery! Although surprised that, vmasaun, your dealer didn't prep your car. Today I'm heading to the PCD for my re-delivery tomorrow, exactly 2 months from ED.  Clearbra installed on Thursday, followed by a few layers of wax.


----------



## roy335 (Jul 13, 2010)

chamee01 said:


> Congrats!!! I actually had the same experience myself, when I was handed the car it had marks on the windows and not even attempted to be cleaned by VPC or dealear. I was under the impression that the VPC cleans all of these cars as thats what the guy who handed over the car at the Welt said. I however was not happy and got my dealer to fully detail the car and finally it looked good after 3hrs with the dealer.


I was told the same and that it would have a full tank of gas. I mean it's not really a big deal either way, for me* or for them, so why promise something if they are not going to do it. 
Not only it looks bad but it would be quite anticlimactic to receive the car in that condition after spending over a month looking forward to getting it back (in my case it would be about 2.5 months from drop off). Yes, I'm really looking forward to picking my new bimmer. The image I have in my mind, for when I first see it again, is that of a shinny brand new BMW not some dirty old beater.

* This could actually be just my perception. I think if it was my wife picking her new car she would be extremely pissed off.


----------



## mjsti (Jan 19, 2010)

roy335 said:


> I was told the same and that it would have a full tank of gas. I mean it's not really a big deal either way, for me* or for them, so why promise something if they are not going to do it.
> Not only it looks bad but it would be quite anticlimactic to receive the car in that condition after spending over a month looking forward to getting it back (in my case it would be about 2.5 months from drop off). Yes, I'm really looking forward to picking my new bimmer. The image I have in my mind, for when I first see it again, is that of a shinny brand new BMW not some dirty old beater.
> 
> * This could actually be just my perception. I think if it was my wife picking her new car she would be extremely pissed off.


Which model are you picking up? Tomorrow, I'll try to find it and tell the PCD to make sure it's all cleaned up for ya. :thumbup: BTW, just a fyi, the filet _mignon_ at the Marriott restaurant is delicious!


----------



## roy335 (Jul 13, 2010)

mjsti said:


> Which model are you picking up? Tomorrow, I'll try to find it and tell the PCD to make sure it's all cleaned up for ya. :thumbup: BTW, just a fyi, the filet _mignon_ at the Marriott restaurant is delicious!


Have lots of fun at the PCD and let us know how it goes. Are you doing the tour in the afternoon or driving straight home? I'm guessing you're at the hotel right now? How is the experience going so far? Did you see the PCD facility, or signs to it, from the road?

I'm doing PCD on 12/23 taking the long weekend to drive back home to Baltimore, MD via the Blue Ridge parkway and other roads. We'll probably take two days to drive and try to stay at a ski resort(s) and/or similar. Something with a nice view. A cabin with hot tub would be nice 

Here's my car, it would be cool to know if it's there already but no big deal. I'm trying to stay busy and make these next few weeks go fast!

Roy

PS. That's a 335xi E90 w/ sports package. Man I can't even look at the picture is driving me nuts!


----------



## roy335 (Jul 13, 2010)

mjsti said:


> :thumbup: BTW, just a fyi, the filet _mignon_ at the Marriott restaurant is delicious!


Lol, I missed that. I think I'm gonna have to have a filet mignon also


----------



## mjsti (Jan 19, 2010)

Reunited! :thumbup:


----------

